# My $40 Wahl Clippers are CRAP! Any recommendations?



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 6, 2011)

I purchased a $40 Wahl pet grooming clipper set and it is a piece of crap. It won't cut hardly anything. What type of clippers do you use? 

It will be a while before I can use them, but I need them to trim Great Pyrenees in the summer and goats before kidding.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 6, 2011)

I love my Andis A2s.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 6, 2011)

I  have several clippers as I raise coated dogs. I have an Andis 2 speed  that is very servicable and I use for my goats and dirty shavedowns on dogs. . ($134 at petedge now)  And a pair of Laube's(pricy) Not so happy with them they are loud now and can't seem to get that right. But I love the newest ones. Wahl Switchblade ($150 at petedge). They are very comfortable on the hand especially when I am grooming one of my standard poodles. Very nice clippers. I have found you really need a good pair and must be willing to pay for replaceable blade cippers  if you actually want to cut hair especially for a dog that size! www.Petedge.com has good prices. Make sure you buy a good blade wash (I like the stuff in a jar you dip the clippers into (extend-a-life blade cleaner) and make sure to order Cipper Cool to spray the blades as you are susing the clippers to cool them and lubricate. DON"T store your clippers in a damp area  or your barn as the blades will rust. I slip my blades in plastic bags as I have a wash tub, laundry in my grooming room. Note: the #10 blade that the clippers usually come with  is great for goat udders, sanitary trims on dogs etc, you would love a #3 blade for a great Pyr puppy cut!It's what I use on the poodles and cockapoos, they look so cute and it leaves a good amt of hair (1/2 in)so they don't look naked.


----------



## patandchickens (Feb 6, 2011)

My experience with horses has always been that you cannot get an even remotely decent set of clippers in the cheap price bracket -- you have to move up to the second 'niche', which currently is around $150-250ish, to get something that will do a good job for a full trim and use on multiple animals. Price is pretty well correlated with quality IME, with the $300-400ish ones being even better, and the really expensive pro type ones, that do not have the motor in the handset, being best yet but not really worthwhile for most normal people.

Oftentimes a good compromise is to find a good one (in the second or third price bracket when new) that is being sold used for just a hundred bucks or perhaps more depending on the machine. Bear in mind that you often have to buy new blades or at least have the existing ones resharpened, as many of the used clippers on the market have not been treated kindly. IME the machine itself is usually ok though.

That said, I also 100% agree with the above post -- adjustment, maintenance and storage care of the clippers makes a huge difference and can quickly ruin even the best machine/blades.

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## foxywench (Feb 6, 2011)

my experience with whal has been hit and miss, the cheaper "sets" sold in stores are quite literally junk, the blades dont last, and they overheat incredibly quikcly...
yet i have a whal arco for my chinese cresteds and LOVE that set.
the whal switchblade is also an awesome set for dogs/smaller livestock.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 6, 2011)

I like my Andis Ultraedge. Has 2 speeds. Haven't used it on the goats yet but works great for alpacas.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 6, 2011)

I bought a $30 set of Wahl's from Walmart YEARS ago...I'm talking probably 12ish years ago.  I bought them so I could clip my dog, and I clip him about twice a year or so, used to be more frequently.  They still work!  I used them last year to clip my doe and they worked great.  Have you oiled your blades?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 6, 2011)

Any recommendations?  Spend more than $40!  

Just kidding ya- I groom for a living and I can't TELL you how many clients have asked why their $20, $40, $60 clippers suck.  Well.... you get what you pay for.  Can you get by with them?  You couldn't pay me to try, but some folks do.  I use the Andis AGC Super 2 Speed.  They're a popular model with pet groomers and (I think) with good reason.

I highly suggest getting yourself a couple blades.  Keep them oiled and have them sharpened regularly and you'll be much happier with the results!

If you're only using them to keep udders clipped and body strip a few times a year then I also wouldn't spend over $140 on your clippers.  There are LOTS of good clippers out there in the $110-$140 range.  Stay away from clippers designed for light use- the lower spm's make it virtually impossible to get a clean clip on coarse goatie hair.

If you take care not to let your goats kick them off the stanchion on a regular basis (ahem, not that I've ever done this...  ) good clippers are an investment that should last you for a LONG time.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 6, 2011)

I use Oster shearmasters I thought i paid way to much for them ..... But i shear Pygoras and my nubains and they do a great job......


----------



## tortoise (Feb 6, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I like my Andis Ultraedge. Has 2 speeds. Haven't used it on the goats yet but works great for alpacas.


Me too.  I've used it for 7 years and love it.  Used it for professional grooming, haircuts for the family, and on the angora rabbits...


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2011)

oster brand gets good reveiws too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 7, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I bought a $30 set of Wahl's from Walmart YEARS ago...I'm talking probably 12ish years ago.  I bought them so I could clip my dog, and I clip him about twice a year or so, used to be more frequently.  They still work!  I used them last year to clip my doe and they worked great.  Have you oiled your blades?


I suspect your $30 clippers are now over $100. The quality of stuff has gone downhill so bad that it is hard to find cheap quality things anymore.


----------

